

Ask HN: What password management software do you use? - gphil

I want to save my usernames/passwords (and as a bonus, other confidential information such as credit card numbers etc.) in a secure way that I can access from anywhere. I'm looking specifically for something that integrates with my browser to auto-save and retrieve this information.
======
maushu
There are many problems with password management software if you want to use
it away from your computer, like portability, security and so on.

You do have a great (and secure) password management software/hardware, your
brain. Of course memorizing all those passwords is a pain and using a single
password is not safe.

What I usually do is hash a password based on where I want to login using
static information.

Example, you want to login on gmail: First o grab the name of the service
("gmail"), then you grab the company who did the service ("google") and then
you add a salt you memorized ("kitten"). This will get you
"gmailgooglekitten", then numberfy it (eg: all vowels to numbers):
"gm41lg00gl3k1tt3n", reverse it: "n3tt1k3lg00gl14mg".

There you have it, a "universal pass" that is different for every login. You
only need to memorize the steps and the salt (if you use it), and those are
always the same.

Ps: You can use this system together with the usual password management
software. :)

------
Satinel
LastPass. The best password manager I have ever used.

------
appl3star
Easy one: 1password. They just do not offer access from anywhere. But you can
generate special HTML docs to use on a USB stick etc.

------
ScottWhigham
KeePass works great for me

